# Gibs formula - anti-glare (stops fogging etc...)



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi guys. I think there has been a few threads about this in the past on several detailing websites but not very much info on the product!
I purchased this from the NEC bike show about 2 or 3 years ago...
Not really used it as I left it at parents on forgot about it until recently...
It calls itself Gibs formula -Anti-Glare.
It was shown by a guy demonstrating it on a mirror and some glasses, when steam was added the gibs formula has stopped it steaming up.
It's bright pink and feels like wax, maybe canuba based? Has no ingredients list so haven't a clue!
I tried it on my motorcycle visor and it seems to work so will try it on the car (in side and out) when I next give it a clean!
Took some pics of it, anyone seen/heard/used it before?
I have 2 unused pots of it

































Will post up results as soon as possible


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

I used this a wee while ago on a mirror that we have in the bathroom and to be honest I thought it was crap. Tried doing it a few different methods only one that seemed to work was leaving a very small transparent layer on the mirror, needed done again after about 2 days / showers!!


----------

